# Cell phone question...



## DinaM (Dec 24, 2009)

Hello all, 

I have a question related to cell phones. I currently have a blackberry in the United States that allows me to have access to the internet, email and of course calls. If I only have a student visa, am I going to be eligible for a monthly plan that will most likely provide me these services? If not, is it possible to get those types of services on a cell without a monthly plan? I am a blackberry addict, and I may end up just having to kick the habit, which hopefully I don't have to do.

Thanks for your help!
Dina


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Yes, PAYG is huge here. 

Seen the new Google phone? Looking forward to trying mine on Monday


----------



## DinaM (Dec 24, 2009)

SteveHall said:


> Yes, PAYG is huge here.
> 
> Seen the new Google phone? Looking forward to trying mine on Monday




Ooooooohhhhh, exciting! Is that pay-as-you-go or do you have a plan with that? (I am assuming it is pay as you go due to the name) And do you know if they cover you just in Spain or in other countries (rest of Europe) as well?

Thanks for all your help!


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

My husband just recently got a Blackberry here in France. There are any number of plans that provide all the various services, and most can also be had on a pay-as-you-go basis. If your Spanish is up to it, google for the major mobile phone providers in Spain and check their websites to see what is possible.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

The Phone House  has branches all over Spain and I am sure that in store they will have somebody who speaks enough English to help. Spain is behind the Italians but I can think of only one person I know who does not have at least one mobile and even she is thinking of getting one, aren't you PeskyWesky?


----------

